# Kernel 2.6.1* how to; what sources?

## Heksanol

Lo

Ive been using gaming-sources-2.4.20-r6 for a while now, and have decided to try out the 2.6.1* kernel.

However, Ive heard that a few things are done diffrently now - for example after you have saved your config file, its not "make dep", "make clean..." but some new command that does everything for you.

Also, what must I have/do before compiling the new kernel? Must I unmerge my old 2.4.20 kernel?

Then lastly, what sources whould you ppl recomend? Development sources, mm sources etc?

Thank you.

----------

## dkaplowitz

You won't have to unmerge your old kernel. There is a really good, long and detailed thread out there right now about upgrading. I would search for "upgrading 2.6" on these forums to find it. That will tell you just about everything you need to install and configure 2.6. [edit] Here: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=70838&highlight= [/edit]

As to which sources, I've been reading a number of other threads about this on these forums recently. Use the search and you'll find a lot of active discussions pertaining to this.

Good luck.

----------

## Wedge_

 *Heksanol wrote:*   

> However, Ive heard that a few things are done diffrently now - for example after you have saved your config file, its not "make dep", "make clean..." but some new command that does everything for you.

 

```
make && make modules_install
```

 *Heksanol wrote:*   

> Also, what must I have/do before compiling the new kernel? Must I unmerge my old 2.4.20 kernel? 

 

Nope, you can keep your old kernel, and go back to it whenever you want. You'll need to emerge module-init-tools or modprobe and friends won't work. This thread has a lot of good information, have a read through it. 

 *Heksanol wrote:*   

> Then lastly, what sources whould you ppl recomend? Development sources, mm sources etc? 

 

development-sources are like vanilla-sources for 2.4, and are the safest option (ie most likely to work properly  :Smile: )

gentoo-dev-sources are gentoo-sources for 2.6 (based on development-sources with some extra stuff like bootsplash IIRC)

mm-sources include lots of experimental patches and may break various things.

Take your pick  :Smile: 

----------

## Halanegri

The current kernel 2.6 cources in portage for x86 are mm-sources, development-sources and gentoo-dev-sources.

Things worth noticing:

You need to make a /sys directory for the new sysfs in kernel 2.6:

```
mkdir /sys
```

Make sure DevFS is enabled(unless you'll be using udev, which is incomplete at the moment):

```
[*] /dev file system support (OBSOLETE)

[*]   Automatically mount at boot
```

This is how you compile the kernel("make dep" isn't needed in kernel 2.6):

```
make bzImage modules modules_install
```

Emerge alsa-utils if you are going to use ALSA(recommended):

```
emerge alsa-utils
```

And remerge nvidia-kernel as with every kernel change(if you have an nVIDIA card):

```
emerge nvidia-kernel
```

----------

## andrew_j_w

 *Halanegri wrote:*   

> 
> 
> This is how you compile the kernel("make dep" isn't needed in kernel 2.6):
> 
> ```
> ...

 

actually all you need is

```

make && make modules_install

```

That'll do the same as above.

----------

## Heksanol

Thanks for the replies.

I have decided to use the gentoo-dev-sources.

I just want to make sure about some things:

The bzImage is copied to /boot  as one always did it with a 2.4.2x kernel?

I made a /sys directory, then emerged the 2.6.1* kernel - what is suppose to be in that directory? Will there be something after I compiled my kernel?

I have vga=791 in my lilo.conf

In kernel 2.4.20 I had these options enabled to be able to use the high resolution:

 *Quote:*   

>  Console drivers --->Frame-buffer support --->
> 
> [*] Support for frame buffer devices (EXPERIMENTAL)
> 
> < > nVidia Riva support (EXPERIMENTAL)
> ...

 

In the 2.6.1* configuration, was able to find the "Support for frame buffer devices (EXPERIMENTAL)" and "VESA VGA graphics console" options, but there is no "[*] Advanced low level driver options". 

What now?

I enabled "Video mode selection support" - will this make up for "Advanced low level driver options"??

----------

## Wedge_

 *Heksanol wrote:*   

> The bzImage is copied to /boot as one always did it with a 2.4.2x kernel?
> 
> I made a /sys directory, then emerged the 2.6.1* kernel - what is suppose to be in that directory? Will there be something after I compiled my kernel? 

 

The bzImage is copied in exactly the same way as for 2.4. The sys directory won't be populated until you load a 2.6 kernel.  I think you also have to add the following line to your /etc/fstab: 

```
none        /sys     sysfs    defaults    0 0
```

 *Heksanol wrote:*   

> In the 2.6.1* configuration, was able to find the "Support for frame buffer devices (EXPERIMENTAL)" and "VESA VGA graphics console" options, but there is no "[*] Advanced low level driver options".
> 
> What now?
> 
> I enabled "Video mode selection support" - will this make up for "Advanced low level driver options"??

 

Make sure you also have "<*> Framebuffer Console support", and it should work with those options.

----------

## dkaplowitz

 *Halanegri wrote:*   

> 
> 
> You need to make a /sys directory for the new sysfs in kernel 2.6:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Are you sure about this? I think it gets created automatically. I haven't created it, but it exists on my system.

----------

## Heksanol

Ok, I rebooted, but after selecting to boot into gentoo from lilo, nothing apears on the screen - its totally blank! The hdd leds doesnt even blink, meaning no disc activity.

I rebooted with my livecd and tried some options - I erased the vga= in lilo.conf, rebooted but still blank screen.

I went into the kernel config again and disabled all the grapichal options in regard when you boot up the system - still a blank screen.

I went to check whats in the /sys directory, but strangly enough, theres nothing in it!

In my /etc/fstab, there is also a line which is needed for glibsomething - could that be the problem?

Plz help!

----------

## Heksanol

Ok I found the problem!

It was lilo! 

After I restarted lilo - i could boot into 2.6.1 kernel!   :Very Happy: 

Thanks for the help!

----------

## happypup

for lilo users I think you can just do a 

```
make; make modules_install; make install
```

Making sure your boot partion is mounted first!!

----------

